

The Employee Is The Company - brianchu
http://byjohnbrandon.com/the-employee-is-the-company/

======
simon
True, but I despair of it ever actually happening. If even companies with
sales people can get it wrong, where getting it wrong makes a difference, then
what hope to companies who stick employees in little fabric colored boxes
have?

Of course, 23 years in the cube farm might have left me cynical.

I had a brief glimmer of hope back when I first worked for Lands' End. They
encouraged their employees to care about the customers to the extent of the
whole company culture reflecting that care. After they were sold to Sears and
then K-Mart, the whole place began the slump into the typical corporate bean
counting contempt for the customer that we have all come to know and not love.

Personally, I shop where I get good service even if it means I have to go out
of my way or shop there slightly less if they're higher priced.

